# Ideas on selling woodcrafts



## ricksm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey does anyone have any ideas for me? What I need is somewhere to sell my crafts that I make. I am working from home and am in the slow season in my job so I need extra income. I have been doing woodworking off and on for about 10 years. I apprenticed under 2 different master craftsmen for a few months and have alot of training in joinery using hand tools. But what I am trying to make is cutting boards , spoons, lazy susans, and things like that so I dont get over my head! if you have any recommendations it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CTwoodworker (Jul 27, 2010)

There are several online sites where you can sell stuff you make. I use Etsy and eBay.

etsy.com
ebay.com

I'd also recommend making a website, or at least a blog so you can give info about your business and so you can have somewhere to direct people to when they hear about you. You can sell your items on your website as well using paypal.

You will need a way to advertise and spread the word about your items. Make business cards and flyers. Post regularily on your blog to generate interest. Track visits using google analytics. It will take time, but it can be done. Don't get discouraged if it takes awhile before you sell your first item.


----------



## ricksm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hey thanks for your help I was thinking about doing that with the website but hadnt done it yet. I havent heard about elsy but I will check it out. I havent had much luck with ebay but will keep trying.Thanks for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

If you start poking around your town, you'll probably find places to set up a table for a day or a weekend. Churches tend invite crafty people to sell at their events (events like bbqs, fund raisers, open houses, etc). Maybe your civic center has craft shows. You might even fit in somewhere more artsy like a local art league or someplace that caters to local artists.

I think that once you start looking for those venues, they'll start to find you.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I went to one of our yearly craft sales this past weekend to see what may be selling in the wood category. I saw many talented craftsmen there with some amazing stuff. But to my dismay they were not selling very much. 
What I did notice though was there was a guy that had simple christmas cutouts about 2' tall that were painted like Santa, Elf's, candy canes and anything else you can think Christmas and they had a line waiting to check out because they were selling so much stuff.
The problem is this type of wood work requires being more of a painter than a wood worker.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

ricksm said:


> Hey thanks for your help I was thinking about doing that with the website but hadnt done it yet. I havent heard about elsy but I will check it out. I havent had much luck with ebay but will keep trying.Thanks for your help!:thumbsup:


I don't belive you will have much luck with eather of those sites. The shipping is what kill's the sale. If you sell a item for we will say $20.00 and the shipping is $15.00 is the piece worth $35.00?? probly not. And if you include the shipping than you are still in the hole? I have been around ebay when the number were under a million Now look where they are now. I don't see where you are located but craft show's are the best. Not flea market's . the difference is that at craft show's that is what it is sopose to be craft not the flea market junk. Now don't get wrong flea market's are great for flea stuff. Look for a store that has maybe has some spot's where you can set you item's on display or a consignement shop?? Than they may know where craft store's or show's are. I set at a craft show every sat. here in ft. pierce, florida 4 time's a mo. I do real good. Of course it is craft's only. their are more but i don't want to do a job. Here is a craft site to look at http://www.craftforum.com/ May get some lead's their . I make jewelry box's here is the site most are sold but may some left and i have added . I make probly 500 so far and other item's also. their are 3 pages http://www.craftforum.com/members/del-schisler-2953/albums/more-jewelry-box-s/Also their is a wood craft section


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

b00kemdano said:


> If you start poking around your town, you'll probably find places to set up a table for a day or a weekend. Churches tend invite crafty people to sell at their events (events like bbqs, fund raisers, open houses, etc). Maybe your civic center has craft shows. You might even fit in somewhere more artsy like a local art league or someplace that caters to local artists.
> 
> I think that once you start looking for those venues, they'll start to find you.


I think that this is the best route to go. I did one two weekends ago and did well.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

NYwoodworks said:


> I went to one of our yearly craft sales this past weekend to see what may be selling in the wood category. I saw many talented craftsmen there with some amazing stuff. But to my dismay they were not selling very much.


The economy is still down, and I think that people still aren't willing to pay show prices for our woodworks. One trick is to make useful things that only cost a little more than an equivalent item that people can buy in a store. 

Another trick is to do like the Christmas cutout guy [probably] did - keep very low overhead, and don't put a lot of time into it. That way, you can sell something like that cheap - and people tend to want cheap right now more than they want quality.


----------



## CTwoodworker (Jul 27, 2010)

del schisler said:


> I don't belive you will have much luck with eather of those sites. The shipping is what kill's the sale. If you sell a item for we will say $20.00 and the shipping is $15.00 is the piece worth $35.00?? probly not. And if you include the shipping than you are still in the hole? I have been around ebay when the number were under a million Now look where they are now. I don't see where you are located but craft show's are the best.


UPS gives discounted rates to ebay sellers. I ship a lot of picture frame moulding -- I've shipped a box of 4 -1/2 ft long moulding for $10 to $12. I have shipped 16 x 20s frames for the same price. Research the rates. For some items, USPS is cheaper, for bigger heavier items, UPS is better and sometimes FedEx is the best. 

Even still, you are right, shipping can hurt sales. However, some people who may not attend craft shows, and not have access to stuff like this anywhere except online. Those people could be customers. Also, everyone else has to deal with shipping too -- so it won't put your prices higher than your other online competition, it will only put your prices higher than competition at places like craft shows etc. but not everyone goes to craft shows...

Definetely do the craft shows thing, but I'd also recommend at least trying ebay. Right now, ebay has 100 free auction listings a month (any start price) that lasts until January 7, 2011. You can't lose. Etsy doesn't take too much money to start a shop. I'd try them both, and also consider a website. Having an online presence in addition to craft shows would be great that way you will have something for people to refer their friends and family to.

Good luck!


----------

